# Cauldron Creep #2



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

If anyone remembers, I have to build 4 more cauldron creeps for this season for some neighbors. This is the second cauldron creep I have built and the first that I am giving away. This way better than my first one so it sucks to get rid of it. At least I'll be able to see it in the neighbor's yard every year!










So since I will not be setting this up, I wanted to make it a plug and play type setup so that they didn't have to go through setting it up, putting the cauldron in the perfect position, and so forth. Even though it is quite a bit more bulky for storage purposes, I think it will be less of a headache as it is all one piece. Also, I didn't want to have so many loose wires so I ran all the wiring through the PVC piping so there is nothing to worry about. Although this took longer, it was worth it.










Because the bones are from one of those cheep bag of bones sets, the fingers wanted to break and I did not have the movement I wanted with the stick. To fix this, I cut a piece of PVC in half, heated it up, and stepped on it to get just a slight curve. I then painted it black and wrapped the fingers around it and glued it in place. This keeps from the fingers bending or breaking and it is hardly noticeable. Everyone I have asked has said they never even noticed it until I said something. It also gives the stick something to sit in and allowed me to control it's movement a little better. You can see what I came up with in the picture above.










And there's another picture from a different angle. (Notice the supplies 3 more cauldron creeps + my cauldron creep in the background) 

If anyone has any questions or would like to see a video of it working, let me know and I'll be sure to help out where I can!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awesome, just awesome...but you know I wouldn't mind seeing a video if it isn't too much trouble. And may I just say, you are probably one of the nicest people EVER to make so many creeps for so many others....Are you hoping to be crowned the new Pope??? Or Saint SuperCreep??? I was just wondering...that sounds excessively nice for a self named "SuperCreep"....just saying........ I think you're a prince!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks so much! For sure! I'll get a video posted tomorrow for ya! just call me King Creep! hahaha!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Sure, you are the King, no doubt. Your #2 Creep looks so good and like you said...I never noticed the black pipe, nice fix for a problem area. I had a similar problem "bending" the hands of my Cauldron Creep....wouldn't flexible hands be lovely? Or the old foam hands that you can cut and glue??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks so happy in that first picture

The creepy cloth is a nice touch.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

I love it he looks fantastic! HOw do i get neighbors like you to make me cool stuff? Lucky duckies!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome work SC! Love it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally agree with everyone, great job and yes to seeing a video of it in action.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, here's a video as promised! Enjoy! I really love the movement on this guy especially on his lower arm. Also, you may notice the LED eyes are extremely bright! They light up anything in front of him! Pretty cool effect.






(On a side note, I forgot how to embed a video right into a post. If anyone could remind me how, that would be awesome! Thanks!)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Try this:






I think the problem occurs when you're signed into your account when you select the url for the video.

The head movement really makes a difference in these guys. He appears to be checking on the progress of whatever he's cooking in that pot


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks a ton! I was wondering why it wasn't embedding! I'll have to try that next time. Yeah for sure! It just wouldn't be the same without that movement.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your stirring is sooo smooth! Love the "branch" you are using as stir stick!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey King , really nice movement on this guy. I do like the way he is contemplative over the brew he is cooking up. Nice LED's too...way bright....all in all, I say you deserve a hearty pat on the back! ((pat...pat))


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

thank you so much everyone! 

Pumpkin-Sweet! Free cauldron creeps for everybody!:googly:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!!!!! 
...wishing I was your neighbor... 
dang, so jealous...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice.........


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It came out great!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

oops
deleted


----------

